# Enough is enough.



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I don' usually frequent here but I jotted down some thoughts that maybe some of you can explain and answer.

Spin

By definition it means rotation: a quick rotating movement
rotation causing changed direction: rotation given to a ball to make it change direction
interpretive point of view:

It has become a politically active term of late. Another appropriate albeit unidentified term would be fear mongering.

The current administration led by President Bush and Vice President Cheney have done a good job of making political capital out of spin and fear mongering following the World Trade Center, Pentagon attacks. The attacks were a brutal act that woke up a sleeping nation. We are awake already, President Bush, please quit trying to scare us into submission to enhance your war powers authority or whatever your motive may be. Terms like "the war on terror", "weapons of mass destruction", and many more are designed to get our attention and strike a sense of fear into us so we blindly go along with the administrations wishes. Enough is enough. Terrorism is real; I for one do not need to be reminded of that day in and day out. I am getting a bit tired of the whole dog and pony show. We lose more lives on our nations highways than in the 911 attack every year. Where is the outcry from the administration on that?

In my opinion, this is all about wealth. Follow the money, whom is it in this country and others that is making the billions of dollars as a result and or side effect of some of these continued verbal poundings on terror and war, and corresponding policy? Let's see. First and foremost are the oil companies; is it a coincidence that President Bush and his family are/were involved in the oil business both domestic and foreign? Next, would be defense contractors, Halliburton, for one is a monster, and who was it in the current administration that used to run this giant? The now Vice President Cheney? Next would be the economy or so we are told. However, I have to ask. If the economy is doing so well why are so many businesses having trouble making ends meet. Some of it is management, no argument from me on that. Is our foreign trade policy involved in any way? I think you could make that argument. What has this administration done to curb health care costs? The new Medicare plan is so complex the people that designed it can not even figure it out.

I am about as conservative as you can get. I support our President on many issues. His plans and views of Fiscal Responsibility and National Security and now the latest spat illegal wiretaps are over the top. 
All of the Presidents spinning and speeches intended to instill fear in the populace and his direct or indirect involvement to degrade those with opposing opinions need to end. It is not un-American to question our leaders or their perceived motives. It is what America is based upon.

The Republican Party is known to be conservative and fiscally responsible. Why is spending so out of hand with the republicans in control?

Could it be because the rich are getting richer?

We are a great country, a world leader and a world power; our leader should act accordingly, not like a bully on the playground bent on getting his own way. We elected him. He did not take the throne.

I know this will probably bring out some emotional responses and it will probably be spun like a top, however, it is something that I am very disappointed with My President over, he can and needs to do better.

Bob


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well.......... I disagree with a lot of your posted opinion but when you close with " and it will probably be spun like a top" then it warns me that any opposing opinion will be rejected out right. So what's the use.............


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Bob Kellam ... Can you please give me a plausible argument as to exacty how "Automobiles" have goals and asperations of taking over and enforcing (for instance) Sharia Law or anything else on vast portions (if not all) of the "World?" ...

I see you do indeed know a little about "Spin," problem being I don't think you nor anyone else on the board can make the argument I request ... but go ahead, knock yourselves out.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hello Bob. You and I are aware of the problems with terrorists around to globe, but I think the president keeps it up because many of the people are simply to naive to understand. There are many people who are so gullible that they think if we are nice to everyone they will be nice to us. As to the idea of we are a bully, who gets picked on when I guy walks into a bar looking for trouble? The five foot six 100 pound fellow, the six foot four 220 meek, kind person, or the six foot two 200 pound guy who glares at the intruder like he wants to rip his head off and dump down his neck.

Both sides are spinning like tops Bob, it just depends on which side you buy into. Cheney and Bush worked for oil, but most people who come out of the private sector into government are going to be very successful people in their own right and more than likely will have worked for a big company of some kind of other. I have talked to competitors of Halliburton and they say they couldn't compete. They say they think Halliburton was the only company big enough to fill the contract requirements. It appears they were selected out of necessity, and not favoritism. That from a competing company.

I don't think you can compare cares to terrorists. Changes in vehicle and road safety will come about with public pressure. Also, I know of no vehicles domestic or foreign out there prowling the roads at night looking for victims, or trying to get on airplanes to fly them into the pentagon. Black helicopters maybe, but not cars.

Granted there are many things the president could do better, but where are the democrats, and why have they not introduced feasible bills. I think they have purposely introduced bills they know will fail so they can point fingers. I got a letter from Conrad yesterday talking about the health care bill and how he had tried to make it better, but couldn't get it passed the current administration. Bull, you have to get it passed in the house and senate before it reaches the administration. Many are putting politics above national security. Blow ten million of us away and they will be upset, but loose their power --- oh my gosh even worse.

Washington and many of the partisan politicians greatest fear would be a terrorist with a crap seeking missile.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Plainsman

Thank you for the response. DD brought up the "Islamic Law" and automobile issue as well and the comparison I was attempting to make was not one of terrorism vs. auto deaths, it was should terrorism be such a major part of out every day lives. It is the old analogy that if a tree fell in the woods would anyone notice. Other Issues need bi-partisan attention as well.

The media makes these dumb-*** statements and President Bush feels the need to defend his position. It ends up that it is the only thing being talked about

I agree with you on the Dems, they seem to be a bunch of defeatists just content on reacting instead of initiating.

Sorry for the bad analogy in the original post.

Bob


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Decoy, you got me, what's Sharia law? I even tried the dictionary first, but was stumped there too. If you could explain it's definition and how you were applying it to this post I'd appreciate it. 
Well, I'm a bit inclined to agree with some of what Bob said. W's Faith Based initiatives I found paticularly appalling, but I did appreciate the recent legislatively passed budget reduction. 
Let me ask you guys a question, what kind of precedent do you guys think the Bush administration is setting for future, less desirable executive administrations? I wonder if the next President Clinton will label some of us Enemy Combatants because we espouse political dissent and own assault weapons? 
I am of the opinion that W has vastly exceeded his authority and pointed us down a really bad road. Back in the good old days the Legislative and Judicial branches would stand up to the Executive and keep them in check. I gotta get back to work, but I hope you'll tell me where I'm wrong.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Just an example: I think every president has done this type of eaves dropping on perceived enemies, and as much as I dislike some of those presidents (Clinton) I fault none of them for that. I think the difference we see today is the extreme left media trying their best to make Bush look bad. I think someone mentioned satellite spying on a compound linked to Timothy McVae (darn if I can spell that). How many people have stopped to think that it was not legal for J. Reno to use tanks against American civilians? These acts far surpassed what Bush has done and the media didn't bat an eye. We don't even know if the electronic surveillance was on American citizens. We have really jumped the gun on this one, and much of the malcontent today is media born.

Most of us could agree on many things, but we are constantly mislead by a media that has an agenda and their spins is believed by some of us and not others. Their agenda should be news, but unfortunately they see themselves as the elite, and they must interpret for us as poor backwards hillbillies. Have you ever watched a presidential speech, then a commentator comes on to tell you what he meant? I find that offensive. Given the truth 90% of us good old pro second amendment sportsmen and women would agree on most things.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

arctic plainsman ... "Sharia Law" is the Law of Islam ... It is what the Taliban imposed in Afganistan ... one of it's more brutal forms.

It is also what these "Nut Case Muslims" would impose on the World if they were able ...

There in lies the point of this entire epic in current world history as we are living it ... that IS THE GOAL for them ... They call it "The Third Great Jihad"

http://www.infoplease.com/ce6/society/A0844725.html

link to some info

As a side note: I only brought up Shari Law in response to the notion that since there are more highway deaths than Terror deaths, somehow that equated the two types of death on some scale of comparablility ...

My point was simply ... Radical Islam has a purpose and motivation to kill and a final imposition if they succeed ... Cars obviously don't, it was just a goofy way of Bob Kellam "Spinning It" ... Wasn't it


----------

